# Connecting PS2 To LCD Monitor



## dd_wingrider (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok here is the thing, I have a PS2 lying around which I am not able to play due to the lack of decent screen. I am thinking of buying a 24 dell monitor and hooking up the ps2 to it.  

Can't go for a full fledged computer system, cos all the work  I do is from a laptop. So, that monitor is probably used to play games or will attach a tata sky to it as well.

So, can any one help me on the following things:
1. How to connect a PS2 to LCD Monitor and what all extra hardware I need(vga box anyone??) . I did search on net but need advice from someone who actually did it.

2. A decent monitor 24 inch will be just fine. Can extend the budget for quality.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 16, 2010)

Out of curiosity but shouldn't you be able to connect a PS2 to the monitor using a External TV Tuner Box. I think Ive seen someone doing that before which is why I ask. however you might want to wait for the console experts about this  .


----------



## neerajvohra (Mar 16, 2010)

how-to-connect-playstation-2-to-your-crt/lcd-monitor

Like me, being living outside of my  hometown, I only have a personal computer with me, and it would be an  extra burden to purchase an additional television for the sake of  console entertainment at house. And so i’ve decided to find an option to  connect my Playstation 2 to my monitor. It’s so advance now that most  of the high-end LCD monitors provides direct input into the panel  without going through another additional hardware. Here will be a brief  guide on how you can play your Playstation 2 Games on your CRT monitors.
 *img174.imageshack.us/img174/2921/dscf6072ud8.th.jpg*img174.imageshack.us/img174/6531/dscf6073dw9.th.jpg
Of course we will need both the console and a monitor for this to work.
 *img174.imageshack.us/img174/9641/dscf6074tb9.th.jpg
And the extra ingredient would be this tool called the *VGA BOX*.   The price usually varies from different brand due to features and quality.
 *img174.imageshack.us/img174/5306/dscf6075wp2.th.jpg*img174.imageshack.us/img174/5559/dscf6076fl4.th.jpg
The package comes with the cable where you can retrieves output from  your console and then go through the VGA box and transfers the signal to  your monitor. Note there are 5 plugs into your VGA Box from the  Playstation, the 3 plugs in a wire are for displays while the latter are  for audio, both left and right channel.
*img174.imageshack.us/img174/5648/dscf6078hs7.th.jpg*img174.imageshack.us/img174/2875/dscf6079vt2.th.jpg*img174.imageshack.us/img174/4973/dscf6080zl7.th.jpg
By making sure every plugs and cable is in it’s place. And of course  the  switch is turned on, you can then test  if the VGA box is working.
 *img174.imageshack.us/img174/4563/dscf6081vz6.th.jpg*img174.imageshack.us/img174/6407/dscf6082in5.th.jpg
As you switch on your Playstation, please make sure you also switch on  your monitor’s power. Locate the ‘display’ switch which is on the VGA  box that you will be able to switch to different output on-the-fly,  either the console or your CPU. Enjoy!

More information :

```
*tinyurl.com/ygq653q
```


----------



## dd_wingrider (Mar 16, 2010)

^^^ Thanks for the info, I did see that while searching. Just wanted to have advice from someone who actually made this work or seen this working personally.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 16, 2010)

Composite cable that is being used in that tutorial..is not a bundled cable. You have to buy it seperatley from sony place. It will be available for 800 bucks, I think. If you think that is a bang... you can always use the supplied component cables but the games will not look stunning as they will be in composite. And given that you have a HD screen.. go with the composite cables. Its worth it.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks will buy the composite cable. Money is not a issue, just want the games to look better.


----------

